
Show HN: Cross SaaS Search Made Easy with Fetch - break_the_bank
https://getfetch.io/
======
summitsummit
i've been looking for/considering building something like this. signup with
github is kind of odd though, considering.

~~~
psd
Hey!

Would you prefer a direct email based sign-up or perhaps more options for
which integration to sign up with?

